# I'm going to buy an AR......input?



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok guys......i know some of you guys are pretty fanatical about your rifles. I am going to buy an AR-15 in the next couple months, and I am looking for input from guys who are well versed in AR's.

At this point I am thinking Rock River. I have heard good things about the two stage trigger....would this be a good choice?

Some additional things I would like to hear are whether there are certain models people would recommend, as well as varmint optics suggestions.

The rifle would be used almost exclusively for predator hunting, I am not a big recreational plinker.....thanks guys.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I presume then you are looking for accuracy
You need to be looking for a Free Float tube, a quality barrel and a quality trigger.

You are better off buying a lower and an upper separately. Spec what you want. Saves the excise tax too.

If weight is a consideration look at the VTAC or Troy Extreme tube
trigger spend your money on Geiselle.
I would look at Noveske for the upper or the complete rifle if you are fanatical about accuracy. (I am)
Larue tactical for mounts. (also tubes if weight not a concern

An excellent choice:
http://noveskerifleworks.com/cgi-bin/im ... us=&title=


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

another excellent choice and way above the rock river quality-wise

http://www.laruetactical.com/18"-larue-tactical-predatar-556


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

What is your budget? Recomendations for a $800 gun is differnt than for a $1600 gun.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Probably around $1200-1400 for everything.......


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I am thinking that the "free float" barrel is important only if you are going to shoot with a sling - and only then when the distance is long. A free floated barrel is nice but not necessary under most shooting conditions. 
Personally, the best groups that I have ever shot have been with my iron sighted AR HBar unfloated. 1/2 MOA at 100 yards.
Maybe you can save a few dollars. 
As I do shoot witb a sling, one of these days I'll get around to floating the barrel.
Pete


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

what is your purpose?

You can get a decent shooter for under $800 and that buys a whole lot of mags and other accessories you are going to need as well.

Look at Del-ton as well. Nothing wrong with them and you can hang a lower on an upper pretty cheap.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

You won't go wrong with Rock River.Reasonable,reliable,very accurate. :thumb:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

duckp said:


> You won't go wrong with Rock River.Reasonable,reliable,very accurate. :thumb:


That's a chevy/buick/pontiac vs Ford/mercury/lincoln debate.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I would look at the colts, you can get a stainless h-bar for aroudn 1,200.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You certainly don't need a Larue or Noveske to get a great shooting rifle. I have owned a number of DPMS rifles and with the exception of the Sportical in 5.56 they shoot or shot dime sized 5 shot groups(mostly with factory ammo) at 100yds. I have seen bolt rifles that won't hold groups like that with factory ammo. My DPMS LR-260 is shooting 1/2 MOA at 200yds with 123gr A-Max with basically no load work up at all. The DPMS .223 Bull 16" was an excellent shooter, but the money was right so I sold it. I now have a "custom"(built by me completely from parts) .223 with a Lilja barrel, Timney trigger (for a hunting rifle any thing more would be a waste of cash!) and a DPMS upper and lower.

As far a the float tube, I like em, but don't think it really matters. I had a DPMS AP4 and a Colt Match Target Comp H-Bar that both shot very well, and they had delta rings with hand guards. The sportical is the only AR I have shot that I wouldn't buy again.

I know a guy who builds many, many ARs and he uses Del-Ton almost exclusively. He builds some very accurate rifles, so don't ignore them. You don't have to spend money on a name just to get good parts!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

we would see a huge change in POI/POA with a sling on the front of our M16/M4's...

Going to a full float tube will make a big difference.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

If this is your first AR15, take a look at Ruger's.
For the money, they come with everything; Case, 3 PMag magazines, Troy Iron sights, and rails on hand guards.
Usually you can find them for around $1200. It's like saving $1000 dollars if you were to buy accessories.
They are piston driven and run alot cooler. They are also a little front heavy, but once you load it up, it won't matter.

I have a High Standard AR15 (very rare) Flat Top, short barrel, collapsiable stock, I like it but it is gas driven.
When shooting, the case comes out very very hot, I reload so I don't like that, for what ever reason, just my thing.

If I was going to do it again I would go piston driven, Ruger or Smith & Wesson.

Remember you will get a thousand different answers, buy what makes you happy.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

you dont wanna forget armalite,olympic,bushmaster or stag they all make nice rifles at resonable prices


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

IAnother route is PrecisionFirearms.com. Unfortunately, his website doesn't list all of his options. But it's hard to beat a hand lapped Lilja barrel. I have a lilja barrelled upper that does shoot 1/4 MOA. Mark is very particular with his builds and is great to work with. He uses mid to high end parts, but without the overhead, has good prices for custom built AR's. :shake:


----------



## MasTequila! (Nov 10, 2011)

FLOYD, I am new here and haven't even posted to the "welcome" section but had to reply in the hopes of helping.
My first AR was in the service of uncle sam, It did it's job, more than once, in any condition I put it in, but it hates sand !
KEEP IT CLEAN ! My second was a PA. State Police issue colt AR I got for $1,000.00 from a local shop a friends dad owns. AWESOME rifle that hates cheap ammo. Start with a quality mid weight grain ammo and feel it out from there, no matter which company you choose. I am now building an LAR-8 (Rock River Arms) .308. I actually went in the shop to order an upper and lower from Armalite together, so the the colors would actually be close to matching. I ended up buying the RRA .308 because it was a trade in on a Kimber .45. The rifle had NEVER been fired. I had a barrel blank made, a 16", 120 thick, with 1:11.27 twist and 5R rifling, it was then sent to another shop to be finished and installed. With a 50mm Burris scope (6.5 to 20 power) and new two stage trigger set up. It DEFINES the word accuracy. I shoot 125 or 150 grain the 125 is $43.00 a box through midway USA, the 150 I re-load myself.
ANYTHING will be EXACTLY what you want it to be if YOU BUILD IT.
Hope this helped...
MasTequila! :rock:


----------

